# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  RvR - Idées pour s'améliorer

## Koops

Comme prévu avec Zepo ce soir un petit topic pour centraliser nos remarques et idées pour nous améliorer.

Ces remarques seront synthétisées et remontée vers GC dans le but de devenir plus efficace que nous ne le sommes actuellement.

---------- Post added at 01h58 ---------- Previous post was at 01h33 ----------

Je me lance donc:

*Remarques:*

1 - manque de coordination intra CPC
2 - difficultés de communication inhérente à la structure multi guilde de GC
3 - lacunes en défense des nos points

*Idées:*

1 - il va falloir que l'on travaille sur nos déplacement en groupe. Actuellement nous sommes spllités et on s’éparpille très vite une fois le combat commencé. Nous devons absolument nous disciplinés pour pouvoir inc sur des ennemis en groupe compact comme peuvent le faire les allemands et les russes. Ce fonctionnement en groupe facilitera aussi grandement les techniques annexes inhérentes comme le TP mesmer dans le dos du bus ennemi etc...
Un gros effort est à fournir de notre part pour que cela devienne naturel.

2 - Pourquoi ne pas abandonné le mumble et se concentrer sur le TS GC. On peut imaginer des chans spécifiques aux guildes membres. Cela permettrai à nos lead de pouvoir whisp un autre chan ou des personnes particulières juste en appuyant sur une touche. On pourrait également se retrouver à plusieurs guildes sur le même chan lorsque c'est nécessaire de façon beaucoup plus simple qu'en jonglant entre deux logiciels. Bien sur le mumble resterai un endroit pour les le pve, le spvp et le blablatage divers et varié. Un canard qui arriverai en pvp et ne verrai aucun autre canard ou une poignée négligeable pourrais alors très simplement venir sur le chan d'une guilde occupant la même map avec leur accord bien sur. Je pense que cela optimiserai la communication inter-guilde et la cohésion de l'alliance.

3 - Un point qui me tiens tout particulièrement a coeur :D
Si il y a une chose à apprendre des allemands c'est bien cela: LA DÉFENSE
Les points qu'ils tiennent sont tout bonnement imprenables. Même pour un simple camp de ravitos on doit s'y mettre à plus de 10 pour avoir la moindre chance (Valvert cette semaine par exemple). Pour moi la politique expansionniste de GC à ce niveau là bien que terriblement efficace contre nos précédents adversaires s’avère relativement inefficace cette semaine. Si on est capable de tenir Lac-Vert / Basse Terre / Askalion comme il faut on est assurés de marquer un minimum de points tout le long de la semaine.
Le scouting démarré en petit groupe par Ptit Gras et auquel j'ai pu participer ce soir me semble une chose primordiale à maintenir tout au long de la journée. Entre nos infos et celles de Cassey et de son groupe (Big Up pour eux ils sont super) nous n'avons jamais été pris par surprise et toutes les attaques que nous avons subis aussi bien sur Lac Vert / Basse Terre ou Askalion ont été annoncées largement avant ce qui nous a permis de les repousser bien avant que le danger ne devienne trop important. Bien sur cette tache est ingrate mais elle est à mon sens nécessaire.
J'ai plusieurs fois entendu dire ou sous entendre que l'on se foutait de perdre Basse Terre. C'est vrai quand tout les points autour sont full upgrade, full armes de sièges et full supplys. Perdre un Basse Terre upé alors que ni Askalion ni Lac Vert ne sont upés (et sont donc en carton) c'est juste une grossière erreur. On a tous connu le cas du fort ou de la tour dont les améliorations lancées 2 heures avant ne sont toujours pas finies car aucun dolyaks ne passent et le camp fait du yoyo entre les 3 serveurs. Une porte pas renforcée c'est le risque de se la faire péter en 2 minutes chrono par un groupe préparé avec 3 ou 4 béliers.

En gros il faudrait que l'on soient aussi bons et coordonnés toute la semaine que ce que l'on peut être au moment du reset. Ça ne suffit plus de prendre des points le premier soir et de jouer peinard sur notre avance. Il est grand temps de se sortir les doigts et de se remettre en question.

N'oublions pas que si les choses se poursuivent comme c'est le cas nous allons des ma semaine prochaines nous retrouver avec un BE toujours en grande forme et un PA prêt à nous tomber de notre piédestal à la moindre faiblesse.
Il faut réagir et il faut réagir vite.

my2c

----------


## Zepolak

Pourquoi ce topic ? 
Parce que l'on va forcément faire un débriefing de cette semaine au niveau de GC, même si la date n'est pas prévu.
Comme y a un paquet de guilde, le temps de parole sera forcément limité pour chacun.
Ce topic sert à remonter vos impressions/remarques/autres dans le but de le synthétiser pour que ça puisse tenir en moins de 5min de discours.

Bref, les tendances de fond importantes. Sauf qu'il faut qu'on soit déjà d'accord entre nous !  ::):

----------


## Kayato

Le 1er point je n'ai pas grand chose à dire, ca viendra (le plus vite possible sera le mieux).

Ce qui revient souvent c'est quand même la communication inter guilde. Le 2ème point me parait plutôt important si CPC et Grand Cross veulent s'améliorer.

----------


## Phen

Petite question : hormis les détails organisationnels tels qu'évoqués dans le premier post, serait il possible de tenir plus ou moins à jour un recensement de la guilde ?

Perso je suis venu sur Gw et plus spécialement chez CPC pour le RvR. J'ai d'abord choisi Gardien après discussion avec Zepo parce qu'à l'époque il en manquait, puis après on a manqué de scout, du coup j'ai reroll voleur. Récemment les besoins sont en défense... J'ai roll Ranger.
Les 3 sont maintenant level 80 (voleur ding hier) mais honnêtement je ne sais plus trop quoi jouer.

Peut être que savoir où on en est pourrait aider les gens motivés, mais un peu perdu comme moi.

Optimiser un peu les groupes ne serait pas perdu je pense.

----------


## Kayato

Bonne idée Phen, si un animateur WvW veut s'y coller ca peut être une bonne chose.

----------


## Aldrasha

Phen, il serait temps que tu assumes ta rerollite aïgue ! Essayes pas de coller ça sur le dos de Zepo !
Pourquoi ne pas tout simplement jouer ce que tu aimes jouer ? (c'est si naïf comme question >_<)

----------


## Phen

@Aldra : mes maladies ne sont pas le débat de ce post  :;):  de toute façon il faudra que je reroll tu trouves mes persos moches.

@Kayato : Peut être cela pourrait prendre la forme d'un google docs libre à remplir ? Une version éditable proche du tableau en place pour le week end de pre launch ? Moins lourd que de coller ca sur le dos d'un pauvre animateur innocent !

----------


## Kayato

J'en parle aux animateurs Phen. Mais un gdoc (c'est Arkane qui avait mis ca en place  ::): ) avec les gens motivés pour 3W et peut être composer des groupes un peu opti ca peut être ben.

----------


## Métalchantant

( Mon temps de jeu n'est que rarement en soirée)

Pendant la journée, ou la nuit :

Le scouting défensif est en passe de s'instituer de manière optimisée, on peut le lire sur le sujet général.   :;): 

En raison de notre position à deux contre 1, et la domination actuelle des allemands, je pense qu'il est temps aussi d'instituer un, voire deux, petit groupe ( dont le nombre s'adapterait en fonction de la nécessité) pour harasser les camps et péter les dolyacks adverses. 
Certains le font déjà seul, avec parcimonie ( cette coquine), mais vu le style de jeu des allemands ( bunker), il faut les priver le plus possible des ressources, ou tout du moins rendre l'approvisionnement bien plus compliqué que ce qu'il n'est jusqu'à présent, surtout pendant la nuit et la journée.
Le scouting défensif et l'harassement de l'approvisionnement sont des activités/missions qui doivent toujours être assumées. C'est l'histoire de quelques joueurs, notamment ceux qui n'ont pas forcément l'envie de se retrouver dans les gros affrontements, ni de suivre le bus.
Même défendu, on pète les dolyacks. Au pire, on oblige l'adversaire à allouer plus de joueurs en défense. 

J'aimerai bien aussi, même à petite échelle, rien que pour un "entrainement", que certaines tactiques soient plus pratiquées, comme l'utilisation des fameux portails. Je propose chaque fois que je joue son utilisation, même pour un camp de ravito, ou autre. Cela n’intéresse que rarement les personnes en jeu à ces moments là. L'intérêt est de l’institutionnaliser, d'en rendre la pratique rodée, prendre les bons réflexes, etc.

Il faudrait aussi s’entraîner à la contrer. Que ce soit en scoutant le mesmer en fufu qui approche gràce à des Aoe, ou autre, etc... J'ai expérimenté plusieurs fois  une inc annoncée d'un bus avec la possible utilisation d'un portail mesmer sans que pour autant des réactions véritables soient effectuées par le groupe bus dans lequel je me trouvais. 
Je pense qu'il y a plusieurs bonnes réactions de contre que ce soit à base de gardiens (boubou) ou de mesmers(confusion-dôme de réflexion, voire même tp).

----------


## Chatlut

Je veux bien m'occuper du doc,

Pseudo Forum/Pseudo Mumble/Pseudo InGame (avec les chiffres)/Classe Principal/Reroll/Heure en WvW/Jours.

Bien sûr, c'est non obligatoire et c'est par MP s'il vous plaît. (Vous pouvez me contacter ingame, je devrais reprendre le jeu sous peu) 

---

Moi je vais faire une proposition très simple, il me faudra 2-4 canards volontaires pour m'aider à construire des armes de siège Samedi Matin pendant que nos petits copains s'amusent, je sais que ce n'est guère marrant d'entendre les autres s'amuser. (et il faut faire une croix sur le Karma, l'XP et les insignes) Mais grâce à se petit sacrifice, on pourra construire une défense solide plutôt rapidement. 




> J'imagine bien une armée d'arme de siège sur les remparts, et avec 3 catapultes derrière la porte les béliers (sculptés) ne devraient pas tenir très longtemps. 
> 
> On pourrait même pousser le vice, en ajoutant des béliers devant nos portes.. histoire de les ralentir un peu ! (je ne sais pas si çà marchera, je viens juste d'avoir l'idée)

----------


## zakmuk

Je joue un peu moins en RVR pour diverses raisons mais j'ai remarqué un truc que je trouve un peu con depuis une ou deux semaines. Prendre un camp avec un superviseur invulnérable est devenu une gageure : on y arrive après la fin du buff(si on lui a baissé sa vie à 50%, c'est déjà beau... ::|: ). Ca veut aussi dire que cinq à dix joueurs ont été bloqués 2 minutes sur un point sans que cela n'apporte rien. 

Il y avait eu des discussions pour faire des groupes "optimisés" mais ça serait une bonne idée d'en faire pour des tâches particulières. Par exemple, si on a un groupe dédié à prendre des camps, il faut qu'il y ait que tous les membres du groupes puissent faire beaucoup de dégâts d'altération et des dégâts plutôt mono cible alors que les groupes de défense ou d 'attaque de tours/forts ont plus besoin d'AE.

----------


## Zepolak

Je relance.

La réunion aura lieu demain soir. Apportez vos idées !

----------


## Shurin

> Il y avait eu des discussions pour faire des groupes "optimisés" mais ça serait une bonne idée d'en faire pour des tâches particulières. Par exemple, si on a un groupe dédié à prendre des camps, il faut qu'il y ait que tous les membres du groupes puissent faire beaucoup de dégâts d'altération et des dégâts plutôt mono cible alors que les groupes de défense ou d 'attaque de tours/forts ont plus besoin d'AE.


 Je suis tout à fait d'accord, j'avais fait la remarque sur mumble mais "c'est cpc alors on va pas obliger les gens".
On devrait quand même réfléchir à ça, créer des groupes optimisés.
Je dis pas qu'on doit absolument optimiser tout nos groupes mais quand on commence à être nombreux ça pourrait être sympa de prendre 3min pour refaire des groupes et leurs donner des consignes 
-genre un groupe full gardien pour bloquer un tunnel/escalier ou empêcher un bus de nous rentrer dedans
-un groupe spé aoe pour nettoyer rapidement les murs
-un groupe de guerrier capable d'encaisser en tête de colonnes
-un groupe de fufu pour chopper les flancs
On peut sans doute trouver plein de groupes à l'alchimie sympa.

En plus si on assigne une mission à chaque groupe avant le combat on pourra être nettement plus réactifs en cas d'imprévu.
Quand un bus nous rentre dedans ce serait sympa que les gros passent de suite devant pendant que les distances évitent le gros des dégâts pour pouvoir lancer un contre burst.
Si on fait partie d'un groupe qui a un rôle précis on perd beaucoup moins de temps à se demander ce qu'on doit faire en plein action.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je suis tout à fait d'accord, j'avais fait la remarque sur mumble mais "c'est cpc alors on va pas obliger les gens".
> On devrait quand même réfléchir à ça, créer des groupes optimisés.
> Je dis pas qu'on doit absolument optimiser tout nos groupes mais quand on commence à être nombreux ça pourrait être sympa de prendre 3min pour refaire des groupes et leurs donner des consignes 
> -genre un groupe full gardien pour bloquer un tunnel/escalier ou empêcher un bus de nous rentrer dedans
> -un groupe spé aoe pour nettoyer rapidement les murs
> -un groupe de guerrier capable d'encaisser en tête de colonnes
> -un groupe de fufu pour chopper les flancs
> On peut sans doute trouver plein de groupes à l'alchimie sympa.
> 
> ...


Sur ce point typiquement interne à CPC, Asu avait des idées et voulait tenter de mettre en place des choses, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il ait eu le temps.
Je n'aurais pas le temps - certitude absolue. 
Si des gens veulent se lancer, puisque de toute façon un tel projet se fait sur la base du volontariat, je vous y encourage fortement !

----------


## Ptit gras

J'approuve les 3 points de Koops, le problème de communication GC on a pas vraiment besoin de s'épancher dessus, c'est plutôt une histoire d'animateurs/de leads.

Il est impératif de devenir un monstre défensif. Que ça soit le scouting qu'on a tenté de démarrer cette semaine avec grand succès, la pose d'engins de siège jusqu'à plus soif, etc.
Avant qu'on se mette au scouting on avait deux problèmes : on voyait personne rentrer chez nous, et personne n'était là pour utiliser les 5 armes par tour. Avec le scouting on prévient chaque attaque et on a toujours du monde sur les armes. Par exemple hier soir les rouges ont mis 8 catapultes le long du lac vert, et ils ont mangé leurs crottes de nez. On était là, on avait de l'arme. Résultat 40 rouges qui perdent 400 supply et 15 minutes alors qu'on était surement moins de 20 dans la tour.
Si notre zone réservée est fortifiée de la sorte, on assure toujours un minimum de points.

Je rejoins aussi l'aspect groupes, l'aspect tp mesmer, et le recensement en cours pour chaque classe.
A défaut de commencer par des groupes optis, on peut commencer par des groupes par profession (même si l'on a pas 5 personnes qui jouent pareil), pour avoir accès directement à un maximum de données importantes.

----------


## Phazon

Tout pareil que Ptit Gras.

En appuyant, comme vous avez du le comprendre, sur comment améliorer la coordination intra Grand Cross.

----------


## Rhusehus

Il y a un point soulevé par MetalChantant que j’approuve totalement par toute la force de mon petit coeur de canard : on à besoin d'avoir un groupe de roaming qui bousille tous les ravito/dolyak. Un seul groupe suffirait, des gars rapides, costaud en combat sPvP, de préférence bien rodé avec leur classes (non, pas de groupe full voleur, ça sert a rien).

Si les Autres sont systématiquement obligés de défendre le moindre camp et dolyak car des roamers capent tous ce qui traine, on y gagne énormément. En plus du temps perdu pour leur améliorations.

Voila ce qu'il nous faut :


En plus vu le rendement xp/karma/silver, il y aura toujours des volontaires.

----------


## Charmide

C'est utile, par contre je pense pas que ce soit la place de CPC.

Les groupes de roaming, c'est bien pour les guildes de taille réduites, les groupes de potes ou même organisé à l'arrache en se retrouvant dans le premier vocal venu entre P-U. 
Mais je trouve que ça bénéficie peu d'un cadre "grosse guilde", ou de la coordination avec un commandeur et le bus qui va avec.

----------


## Zepolak

> Les groupes de roaming, c'est bien pour les guildes de taille réduites, les groupes de potes ou même organisé à l'arrache en se retrouvant dans le premier vocal venu entre P-U. 
> Mais je trouve que ça bénéficie peu d'un cadre "grosse guilde", ou de la coordination avec un commandeur et le bus qui va avec.


Oui, c'est mon point de vue. Si on est 15-20 sur une map, je pense qu'on attend plus de nous que péter des dolyaks ou capturer des camps  ::): 

Des petites guildes peuvent le faire, mais elles ne peuvent pas capturer une tour ou aider à la capture d'un fort.

C'est en quelque sorte une responsabilité, de mon point de vue.

----------


## Métalchantant

Vos remarques sont justes. Et c'est sans doute le plus important à retenir.

Cependant, les canards ne sont pas toujours, voire que trop rarement 15 ou 20. ( Du temps de jeu que j'ai vu, plus généralement en début d'après-midi, la nuit, matin 8-) ) . C'est donc une tout autre histoire, surtout quand la moitié des forces présentes s'occupe, à bon escient, de faire du scouting défensif.

Pas besoin du tome de commandant pour cela, on est bien d'accord. 

Péter les dolyacks, perturber le ravitaillement,  c'est utile quand le fort n'est pas déjà plein et up. Ce n'est pas non plus forcément une sinécure. C'est aussi un bon moyen de fixer le bus ennemi, ou tout du moins le bus PU. 

Et puis c'est aussi une activité pour les canards qui ont envie de jouer à côté du bus.

Je tenais à rappeler que l'activité était importante. Faut répéter les choses pour tout le monde finisse par l'entendre. Vous en savez quelque chose.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Je vais aller à contre courant du reste d'entre vous mais l'amélioration de communication inter guildes, les groupes opti, les déplacements de groupe, oui sur le papier ce sont des choses à travailler mais je pense que *l'amélioration sur le plan individuel (technique et tactique) actuellement est la chose principale sur laquelle les CPC (GC) devraient travailler.*

- l'éparpillement des groupes des derniers jours est surtout dû à l'éparpillement des objectifs (scouting, roaming, renforts pour d'autres groupes GC). La bonne volonté chez CPC amène au fait que par exemple quand le lead demande à quelqu'un d'aller scouter on se retrouve toujours à trois-quatre à y aller. *Je pense que le lead devrait désigner nommément la/les personnes quand des objectifs de petit nombre sont affectés.*

- communiquer sous un TS: GC étant composé de guildes principalement avec des effectifs réduits, c'est une solution, après ce qu'il m'est arrivé hier soir sur le TS LP c'est que j'ai été kické du chan pour une raison inconnue et que vu qu'il m'avait fallu déjà une bonne dizaine de minutes la première fois pour que quelqu'un m'invite sur le salon concerné (on était plusieurs dans ce cas) j'ai eu la flemme de remendier une invitation. *Il faut que ce chan TS GC commun soit ouvert et accessible sinon cela risque de dégoûter pas mal de personnes (quitte à distribuer des passwords en MP).*
On devrait utiliser les guildes à petits effectifs de GC (moins de 5 en RvR) à notre avantage en leur attribuant les tâches de roaming/scouting, surveillance des camps.

- les groupes opti: oui sur le papier ça sonne bien (groupe AOE, groupe fufu, ...) mais avec nos effectifs et nos entrées/sorties en RvR complètement aléatoires chez CPC ou la plupart des autres guildes GC,* il est impossible de mettre ça en place exception faite du reset du samedi matin.*

Ce que je propose c'est (vu qu'en plus on a enfin nos topics par classe), proposer un guide par classe pour le RvR qui serait inclus dans le premier post de chaque topic.
Un gardien devrait savoir naturellement dans quelle situation poser son mur, pareil pour l'élémentaliste qui soigne/AOE. *Il faut définir des règles de base par classe et par situation et que cela soit écrit pour que les gens y aient facilement accès* (surtout chez nous ou beaucoup font du RvR en casu). Quels armes/skills utiliser en prise de fort/défense de fort, en bus contre bus, ...
Pour ce qui est des TPs mesmer, pour moi c'est au mesmer de s'imposer sur le mumble pour nous dire ou se repacker, il est le mieux placé pour savoir à quelle distance/endroit il faut se placer pour que ça marche.

*A partir du moment où les gens effectueront les bonnes actions de façon autonome, le jeu en groupe s'améliorera de manière naturelle.*

----------


## Zepolak

> Vos remarques sont justes. Et c'est sans doute le plus important à retenir.
> 
> Cependant, les canards ne sont pas toujours, voire que trop rarement 15 ou 20. ( Du temps de jeu que j'ai vu, plus généralement en début d'après-midi, la nuit, matin 8-) ) . C'est donc une tout autre histoire, surtout quand la moitié des forces présentes s'occupe, à bon escient, de faire du scouting défensif.
> 
> Pas besoin du tome de commandant pour cela, on est bien d'accord. 
> 
> Péter les dolyacks, perturber le ravitaillement,  c'est utile quand le fort n'est pas déjà plein et up. Ce n'est pas non plus forcément une sinécure. C'est aussi un bon moyen de fixer le bus ennemi, ou tout du moins le bus PU. 
> 
> Et puis c'est aussi une activité pour les canards qui ont envie de jouer à côté du bus.
> ...


Exact, mes remarques s'appliquent principalement au prime-time CPC.

----------


## Evene

Une remarque générale Grand Cross, plutôt que CPC, un topic avec les objectifs et stratégies de la semaine me parait essentiel que tout le monde soit sur la même longueur d'onde. Par ex aujourd'hui des leads (je sais pas si PU ou Grand Cross) voulait attaquer lac bleu sur la map rouge alors que les bleu n'avait que ça, qu'il y avait tout le reste à cap, et que les Elonas n'était plus sur la carte. A priori ils ont pris le conseil de ne pas le faire quand je leur ai dit avant de déco, mais je me suis dis que ce genre d'information serait bien s'ils étaient centralisées quelque part puis redescendue ensuite aux PU/non Grand Cross. Ex: - on focus les rouges en prio, - priorité à la défense sur au moins deux points puis ... des choses qui font que tout le monde est sur la même longueur d'onde. Une sorte de guideline pour la semaine pour servir de fil rouge, même si les situations peuvent nécessiter de pas les suivre. Mine de rien, ça peut changer toute la dynamique d'une carte pendant de longues heures ce genre de chose.

Le scouting, on en a pas mal parlé, c'est vrai que par exemple, ça nous a permis de débusquer une attaque de golem mercredi je crois, qu'on aurait pas vu de FS à qui on avait fait le coup une heure plus tôt, du coup un fail total de leur part, alors qu'il prenait ascalion sans le scouting. Les allemands là dessus sont impressionnants, avec des mecs qui campent les sentinelles, les portes des forts, même quand les trois quarts de la map leur appartient et qu'il y a moins de 10 de nos joueurs. ça roam pas partout et ça reste planté là, alors qu'on imagine pas qu'une attaque soit possible à ce moment de la journée sur tel endroit. C'est assez fascinant. Idem pour la tenue des armes de sièges. Nous là dessus c'est souvent les CPCs sur les armes de sièges donc pas grand chose à en retenir si ce n'est qu'il faut parfois avoir la patience de la défense.

----------


## Rhusehus

> *Il faut définir des règles de base par classe et par situation et que cela soit écrit pour que les gens y aient facilement accès* (surtout chez nous ou beaucoup font du RvR en casu). Quels armes/skills utiliser en prise de fort/défense de fort, en bus contre bus, ...


Heu.... Tu veut dire qu'il y a un Jean-Bidule qui viendrais nous dire en RvR que la, notre arme et notre spé, elle est pas opti, et gnagnagna, et gnagnagni ?

Hohoho, je serait curieux de voir un gars oser dire ça, et si cela arrive, alors je ne me sentirais plus trop chez les CPC.
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Métalchantant

Je pense plutôt que c'est une mauvaise formulation. Les classes se jouant un peu comme on l'entend malgré quelques utilitaires bien incontournables ( comme le TP mesmer, ou le mur gardien).

Par contre, j'insiste...le type bien lourd, mais l'optimisation entre joueurs, elle se situe entre les finishers et les initiatueurs que l'on peut prendre selon nos spécialisations et autres préférences dans les armes.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Heu.... Tu veut dire qu'il y a un Jean-Bidule qui viendrais nous dire en RvR que la, notre arme et notre spé, elle est pas opti, et gnagnagna, et gnagnagni ?
> 
> Hohoho, je serait curieux de voir un gars oser dire ça, et si cela arrive, alors je ne me sentirais plus trop chez les CPC.


C'est à chacun de voir ce qu'il souhaite aussi, si tu fais du rally avec une voiture de nascar faut pas venir se plaindre ensuite qu'on est totalement inefficace et qu'on se fait rouler dessus. Après c'est clair que dans tous les cas, ce n'est pas chez CPC que les leads forceront les gens pour les spé/builds, comme dis plus haut un bon nombre de CPC jouent en RvR en casu mais peut être que leur donner des pistes pour augmenter leur efficacité et se sentir plus utiles à travers leur classe leur donnera envie de s'investir davantage dans ce mode de jeu.

----------


## Evene

le switch de map, surtout le matin, va y avoir un gros boulot à faire la dessus. Surtout qu'on écoute rien les fr.

----------


## Zepolak

> Une remarque générale Grand Cross, plutôt que CPC, un topic avec les objectifs et stratégies de la semaine me parait essentiel que tout le monde soit sur la même longueur d'onde. Par ex aujourd'hui des leads (je sais pas si PU ou Grand Cross) voulait attaquer lac bleu sur la map rouge alors que les bleu n'avait que ça, qu'il y avait tout le reste à cap, et que les Elonas n'était plus sur la carte. A priori ils ont pris le conseil de ne pas le faire quand je leur ai dit avant de déco, mais je me suis dis que ce genre d'information serait bien s'ils étaient centralisées quelque part puis redescendue ensuite aux PU/non Grand Cross. Ex: - on focus les rouges en prio, - priorité à la défense sur au moins deux points puis ... des choses qui font que tout le monde est sur la même longueur d'onde. Une sorte de guideline pour la semaine pour servir de fil rouge, même si les situations peuvent nécessiter de pas les suivre. Mine de rien, ça peut changer toute la dynamique d'une carte pendant de longues heures ce genre de chose.


Juste une remarque. Il n'y a pas d'organigramme interne à GC et il n'y a pas non plus de "lead" GC de Vizunah. C'est un ensemble de forces non hiérarchisée (suffit pour le voir de savoir que Railgar crache depuis looongtemps sur GC dès qu'il est en jeu) et par conséquent, il faut que tout ça passe par la persuasion et l'argumentation.
Tu as bien fait de discuter avec les gens pour les convaincre du bien fondé d'une tactique différente  ::):

----------


## Louis X

Un bon build, c'est bien mais un gros groupe c'est mieux.  ::):  Il faudrait instaurer une soirée RvR hébdomadaire/évènement de guild où tout le monde serait convié à participer, comme cela avait été fait. Ca ne va pas résoudre tous nos problèmes mais:

C'est bon pour l'ambiance de guilde. Ca va inciter ceux qui n'osent pas/n'ont pas l'habitude/ne le font jamais, à venir. A partir de là, on devrait avoir une meilleur visibilité de ce qu'on peut mobiliser comme troupes et quelles décisions appliquer.

Je ne vois rien de choquant à 'optimiser' les groupes ou à demander certains builds/combos. Une respé, ça coûte 3pa le radins.  ::P:  Après, faut un minimum de discipline au sein du groupe (i.e. rester packé un max) ou au sein du 'raid'. Si on doi etre sur le TS (plus simple), autant réserver le cc guilde à la comm' interne. Si c'est un event de guide, ça ne posera pas de souci.

Après, revient toujours le vieux problème de la discipline. L'essentiel, c'est d'être clair sur ce quon demande aux gens et d'expliquer pourquoi sans sombrer dans la répression. Je vois Rhusehus qui grogne par exemple. ^^ Mais un ingé sans grenade ou un gardien sans mur, c'est peut-être pas le top. Il fut cependant laisser la chance au jour de montrer ce qu'on gagne en échange de son choix ou ce qu'il propose. 

Bien sûr, ce sont juste des propositions pour des participations ponctuelles.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est une bonne idée de faire des soirées 3W pour la guilde, la dernière fois ça avait bien marché !
On peut peut être commencer par 1/semaine et on voit si les canards non habitués accrochent peut être ?

----------


## Benounet

Je trouve que non, quand c'est pas nous qui nous en chargeons et qu'on est un peu oppresse, y'a personne qui s'occupe de faire chier l'ennemi derriere le front, ca pourrait meme aller jusqu'a des tentatives timides d'attaque ninja de forts sans epee si au detours du chemin pour aller attaquer le dolyak/camp le voleur va jeter un rapide coup d'oeil.
Autre chose, j'ai cru entendre ca sur mumble mais j'en suis pas certain. Si ya une sentinelle ennemie sur le chemin d'un Dolyak, il passe pas? Si c'est le cas juste prendre la senti et filer sur un autre camp peut etre pas mal (on remarque moins une sentinelle ennemie sur la map).

Apres j'ai une experience assez limitee.

----------


## Rhusehus

> Après, revient toujours le vieux problème de la discipline. L'essentiel, c'est d'être clair sur ce quon demande aux gens et d'expliquer pourquoi sans sombrer dans la répression. Je vois Rhusehus qui grogne par exemple. ^^ Mais un ingé sans grenade ou un gardien sans mur, c'est peut-être pas le top. Il fut cependant laisser la chance au jour de montrer ce qu'on gagne en échange de son choix ou ce qu'il propose.


C'est bien ça qui est ennuyeux : au début on te demande de venir avec les grenades, parce qu'il faut pas déconner, puis après on te fait remarquer que ce serait cool si tu avait aussi tel elixir... et puis la, ton fusil c'est bien, mais un bouclier ça serait vachement plus utile hein, nan ?... ho, et puis tu pourrais bien mettre 10 points dans cette branche, la, ça couterais pas grand chose.

Et puis un jour tu décide de venir avec un build dégâts d'altération et un pistolet à elixir, comme ça, pour se faire plaisir, et puis soudain dans le channel tu te prend un "ololol c koi ta spé la, T pas opti koi, nan mé fo fère un efort"

Alors non, je n'ai vu aucun canard dire ça, mais c'est déjà pas passé loin, avec des gentils garçons qui expliquent sur le mumble que telle classe elle est comme ceçi, et qu'elle se joue comme ça, et que les gardiens c'est des "hérissons", et que les scout et le roaming ça doit être full voleur..... (et rajouter gnagnagna et gnagnagni aussi)

Maintenant que certains commencent à dire des trucs genre : "le joueur devra expliquer en quoi son build est intéressant et fait gagner au change", je me dit qu'on est plus très loin du fatidique "ololol" sur mumble.

----------


## Métalchantant

T'exagères, on dirait un 

Spoiler Alert! 


marseillais

.  ::P:

----------


## Rhusehus

Alors la ! T'es bien le premier a me dire que.... ha non attend, en fait si j'exagère toujours.  ::O:

----------


## Chatlut

Voici le google document. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...llfUHRENFVFSlE

Vous n'avez plus cas m'envoyer les informations.  ::):

----------


## Louis X

Franchement, c'est pas moi qui vais t'emmerder sur tes comps. Et juste pour répondre à ta question, même toi tu as des grenades. Je ne connais pas beaucoup d'ingé sans grenades. Ensuite, c'est un problème vieux comme le monde du MMO. L'avantage c'est qu'en RvR, c'est pas 1 mec qui va changer la donne parce qu'il est spé +20 en AOE à la chaussette. 

Pour moi c'est un faux problème. Faut déjà essayer de mettre tout le monde en condition pour s'équiper en exo AVEC des stats en accord avec leur build. Bref, organiser c'est décider. Il y a un pas entre ça et la dictature. Mais un putsch du castor rose est toujours possible.  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

> Voici le google document. 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...llfUHRENFVFSlE
> 
> Vous n'avez plus cas m'envoyer les informations.


Tu pourrais peut être changer la couleur du guerrier ou du voleur pour un poil de lisibilité  ::):

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> C'est bien ça qui est ennuyeux : au début on te demande de venir avec les grenades, parce qu'il faut pas déconner, puis après on te fait remarquer que ce serait cool si tu avait aussi tel elixir... et puis la, ton fusil c'est bien, mais un bouclier ça serait vachement plus utile hein, nan ?... ho, et puis tu pourrais bien mettre 10 points dans cette branche, la, ça couterais pas grand chose.
> 
> Et puis un jour tu décide de venir avec un build dégâts d'altération et un pistolet à elixir, comme ça, pour se faire plaisir, et puis soudain dans le channel tu te prend un "ololol c koi ta spé la, T pas opti koi, nan mé fo fère un efort"
> 
> Alors non, je n'ai vu aucun canard dire ça, mais c'est déjà pas passé loin, avec des gentils garçons qui expliquent sur le mumble que telle classe elle est comme ceçi, et qu'elle se joue comme ça, et que les gardiens c'est des "hérissons", et que les scout et le roaming ça doit être full voleur..... (et rajouter gnagnagna et gnagnagni aussi)
> 
> Maintenant que certains commencent à dire des trucs genre : "le joueur devra expliquer en quoi son build est intéressant et fait gagner au change", je me dit qu'on est plus très loin du fatidique "ololol" sur mumble.


Faut toujours qu'il y en ait un qui tombe dans l'exagération...  ::rolleyes:: 

Et sinon oui je suis désolé mais certaines compétences de certaines classes sont assez décisives pour faire passer un combat en RvR d'un wipe à une victoire. (wall gardien, TP mesmer,...) donc s'en passer ne pénalise pas le groupe dans l'absolu mais le prive d'un avantage conséquent certain.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> - l'éparpillement des groupes des derniers jours est surtout dû à l'éparpillement des objectifs (scouting, roaming, renforts pour d'autres groupes GC). La bonne volonté chez CPC amène au fait que par exemple quand le lead demande à quelqu'un d'aller scouter on se retrouve toujours à trois-quatre à y aller. *Je pense que le lead devrait désigner nommément la/les personnes quand des objectifs de petit nombre sont affectés.
> A partir du moment où les gens effectueront les bonnes actions de façon autonome, le jeu en groupe s'améliorera de manière naturelle.
> *


Je m'autoquote mais le groupe élémentaliste ce soir m'a sérieusement gonflé, certains se sentent obligés de jouer à la police de position, j'ai passé la soirée à voir des messages me concernant "qu'est ce tu fous? t'as pas mumble? faut tp truc tp bidule!, t'es pas avec nous"

La chose étant que quand le lead annonce qu'une personne doit rester pour scout, de manière logique, personne veut s'y coller donc plusieurs fois je suis resté seul que ce soit sur les sentinelles ou sur bruyerouges quand vous êtes tous partis défendre lac vert/camps. La "police de position" l'aurait d'ailleurs facilement déduit s'ils avaient pris le temps d'y réfléchir quelques secondes en observant la map... 

Reprenant mon message écrit sur les choses à améliorer, à partir du moment où le lead a annoncé qu'un scout devait rester sans nommer quelqu'un précisément et qu'ayant remarqué que tout le monde préférait suivre le bus, j'ai pris sur moi de manière autonome d'occuper la position pour le bien du groupe. 

Certains n'entendent clairement que ce qu'ils souhaitent entendre sous mumble "bus, tp, point de rendez vous, impacter..." mais c'est aussi généralement la partie qu'on voit peu quand il faut scouter, rester sur des engins de siège à attendre que ça se passe ou tout autre activité rébarbative.

Dans tous les cas ça m'a bien refroidi je ne suis pas sur de refaire partie d'un futur groupe purement élém.

----------


## silence

Prendre sur soi de faire le scout part d'une intention louable mais il est clair que ce n'est pas au groupe d'élems ou de gardiens de faire cela. En aucun cas à moins de ne plus avoir suffisamment de joueurs en général mais dans ce cas on se réorganise complètement. Le but est d'avoir un cœur fixe et dédié au bus, ce n'est pas à ces groupes de prendre en charge d'autres taches alors que celui ci est en mouvement.

----------


## Ptit gras

Les groupes de scouts ont été clairement définis avant même de rentrer et le rôle du groupe Elem aussi : on devait rester avec le bus.

On a été particulièrement nuls à chier et inefficaces hier (en tant qu'elems) parce qu'impossible de rester packés à 5, de se trouver une zone à AoE tous les cinq ensemble,etc...
On est pas là pour s'engueuler, mais on savait dès le début qui devait faire quoi et c'était surtout très clair pour les Elems et les gardiens. Pas besoin de faire du zèle pour le coup, on était 60 quand même.

----------


## Graouu

Soirée très sympathique hier soir en WvW, de plus sur le TS Vezunah, comme quoi çà arrive également, avec un très bon lead, Armä qui est de je ne sais où. Les CPC, les CDD étaient présents et reactifs, un joli petit groupe. On a pu jouer au TP mesmer de façon pro, assez jouissif, bravo Rosetta pour le boulot et les autres  (les cpc faut vraiment qu'on s'entraine là dessus je pense, maitrisé c'est vraiment un truc de dingue). Dommage que GW se soit décidé à planter à un certain moment avec les freenautes  ::(: /

Merci à toutes et tous !

----------


## Zepolak

> Dans tous les cas ça m'a bien refroidi je ne suis pas sur de refaire partie d'un futur groupe purement élém.


Bah faut pas, je pense qu'il y a eu une incompréhension générale  ::): 

On a merdé la façon de faire les scouts vendredi soir de toute façon, ça aurait dû être soit 2 groupes tels que proposé par Caf' soit des gens expérimenté, mais pas des gens pris à la volée ou un groupe imprévu. Quant y a 60 personnes, je pense que ce n'est même plus au lead de "s'occuper" de ça. 

Le groupe élé, ou en tout cas un groupe composé de gens faisant de gros dégâts d'AoE (à voir s'il ne faudra pas carrément changer pour d'autres classes pour ce rôle, des classes qui touchent plus de 5 personnes  ::'(:  ) est nécessaire. J'ai halluciné hier après-midi de voir un pack de 30-40 mecs sur Askalion nord, packés au même endroit, dans une zone de petit AoE, sous 4 chariots à flèches, et qui sont resté là pendant 3minutes sans qu'aucun ne meure !!!! (C'était une diversion de leur part pour reprendre Bruyerouge, n'empêche qu'ils ont posé des engins).
C'est sûr que les petits paquets ont fait plaisir à la fin (j'étais sur un des chariots) mais quand même, 3 minutes sous une pluie d'AoE...

----------


## Ptit gras

Il nous faut le renfort des ingés  :Cigare:

----------


## Louis X

Même Chuk Norris ne tient pas plus de 15s dans nos aoe grenades. B-)

----------


## Sub4

Il vous faut des ingés kamikazes furtif à la bombe  :Cigare:  . (les grenades c'est pour les lopettes)

----------


## silence

> C'est sûr que les petits paquets ont fait plaisir à la fin (j'étais sur un des chariots) mais quand même, 3 minutes sous une pluie d'AoE ...


Ils ont fini par craquer et l'on a pu les nettoyer mais il est clair qu'ils se sont super bien organisés sur ce coup. A se demander par contre si une charge dans le tas et deux trois bump, quitte à y perdre du monde, n'auraient pas été tout indiqués pour mettre leur formation à mal.

Et oui, il faut penser à réclamer des Fufus. Un Mesmer qui part pauser son portail, un groupe Dd parti détruire un groupe d'engins de siège. Sans trop s'organiser ce peut être 20 secondes de déplacement surprise.

----------


## Benounet

On en avait discute vendredi:
Ca serait bien qu'on identifie 4/5 bouffe interessantes pour le RvR, et qu'on nous fournisse une liste des ingredients necessaires afin qu'on les stock en banque de guilde pour qu'un cuisinier nous prepare ca.

----------


## Ptit gras

Les invisibilités de zone ne s'appliquent qu'à 5 personnes  ::sad::

----------


## Maderone

> Les invisibilités de zone ne s'appliquent qu'à 5 personnes


Eh bien, pendant l'event GC, sur la place. Un mesmer a lancé son fufu, j'ai compté et il y avait 10 personne prise dans l'AoE.

----------


## Ptit gras

Peut être que c'était l'élite d'envouteur qui s'appelle "mass invisibility" et qu'il y a un rapport entre le nom et l'effet ? Je connais pas assez.

----------


## Maderone

Oui c'était son élite. Mais c'est une AoE n'est-ce pas ? Alors pourquoi ça prendrait 10 personnes ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Je sais pas, un effet particulier du à l'élite ? Le nom qui comporte "mass" ? 
En tous cas j'arrive pas a fufu plus de 5 personnes avec le voleur, et elles sont pas dans le même ordre de priorité. Si je fufu un dolyak et 4 personnes ça va, si une 5eme rentre dans le fufu le dolyak redevient visible  ::(:

----------


## Ananas

> Il nous faut le renfort des ingés


Même des ingés asuras ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Non. 
"Moi je préfère avoir un Ingénieur humain plutôt qu'Asura, vous voyez pourquoi..."
Copyright Estrosi.

----------


## Ananas

Ce thread est un scandale. Et j'ai mal choisie ma classe. Et ma race. Donc ma vie est un échec  ::cry::

----------


## Métalchantant

> Ce thread est un scandale. Et j'ai mal choisie ma classe. Et ma race. Donc ma vie est un échec


Pareil. Et dire que j'ai perdu ma fausse rolex.  :tired:

----------


## Koops

Petite idée d'amélioration interne à CPC.

- Grand ménage des leads 3W / Animateurs: en effet pas mal ont arrêtes de jouer depuis un moment voir même depuis la beta ce qui fait qu'une grosse partie de ces leads n'a plus lieu d’être.

- Création d'un grade intermédiaire de lieutenant 3w (ou autre osef du nom  ::P:  ) dont la fonction serait différente de celles des leads. Ils pourraient s'occuper de la communication avec GC et les PUs lorsque les leads ne le peuvent pas, claim les forts et avoir accès à la banque de guilde pour les upgrades les plus onéreux. Ces lieutenants seraient les assistants des leads afin de les débarrasser d'une partie de leurs prérogatives ou de les remplacer lorsque ceux ci sont tous absent (assez rare quand même).

Le but ici est simple pouvoir assurer à tout heure du jour ou de la nuit la présence d'une ou plusieurs personne ayant le pouvoir de claim et de payer les amelios indispensables. Il n'est nullement question de rajouter des leads dans tout les sens mais simplement de simplifier le travail des leads en leur fournissant des assistants de confiance et d'assurer une bonne présence CPC auprès des PUs et de GC.

----------


## Ptit gras

Assez d'accord sur le fait d'augmenter légèrement le nombre de gens ayant de quoi faire le boulot administratif du 3w, ça ne peut qu'aider.

----------


## Métalchantant

- Garder un oeil attentif sur Caféïne( et ses choix dans l'amélioration des forts... ::P: , le matin trop tôt). 
Certains supputent qu'il soit un agent à la somme de nos ennemis, voire un agent trouble. 8-)

----------


## Phazon

Après une session malheureuse en tant que commandeur sur la map rouge ce soir, il serait bon de réfléchir autour du rôle et de comment accompagner le commandeur CPC.

----------


## Charmide

Un factuel résumé de cette aventure dans le terrain miné de la map rouge?

----------


## Koops

UP




> Voici le google document. 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...llfUHRENFVFSlE
> 
> Vous n'avez plus cas m'envoyer les informations.


Phazon > je pense que tu devrais discuter avec Arma. Il a l'expérience et il aura surement pas mal de tuyaux à te donner sur la façon dont lui gère les PUs. Ce n'est certainement qu'une vision parmi d'autres mais je pense qu'il y a de bons conseils à prendre de ce coté la  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

> Un factuel résumé de cette aventure dans le terrain miné de la map rouge?


On a tenu notre zone réservée sans trop de difficultés même avec les murs de baie Nord tombés jusqu'à 2 heures du matin ou j'ai quitté. C'est plus difficile de ce côté de map d'aller gratter une tour au nord ou à l'est à cause de la pression sur baie, et aussi à cause de la carte en elle même. A mon avis ça a été super mal géré, du coup y'a peu d'infos qui circulent, quand un commander pop ça marche pas très bien, presque personne de la carte va sur ts Vizu, pas d'annonces pour le ts Vizu, etc.

Y'a du boulot à faire mais comme d'hab les canards sont au top et on a stabilisé le machin dès notre premier soir. Je serais presque partisan d'y rester quelques temps. Par contre il ne faut pas négliger l'impact de l'OP GC d'hier matin, on avait les murs niveau 3 et ça change beaucoup par rapport au reste de la semaine.

----------


## Charmide

Pas mal vu l'état de la map cette semaine !
Je suis sûr qu'il y a un truc sympa à construire là-bas, plus que sur CBE.

----------


## silence

> [...] je pense que tu devrais discuter avec Arma.


Tu devrais aussi demander a raillegare, maintenant qu'il est de retour.  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Petite idée d'amélioration interne à CPC.
> 
> - Création d'un grade intermédiaire de lieutenant 3w (ou autre osef du nom  ) dont la fonction serait différente de celles des leads. Ils pourraient s'occuper de la communication avec GC et les PUs lorsque les leads ne le peuvent pas, claim les forts et avoir accès à la banque de guilde pour les upgrades les plus onéreux. Ces lieutenants seraient les assistants des leads afin de les débarrasser d'une partie de leurs prérogatives ou de les remplacer lorsque ceux ci sont tous absent (assez rare quand même).


C'est déjà le but du rang de Lead 3W. Ils n'ont, en plus des canards, que le droit de claim des forts/tours et d'avoir accès à la banque pour améliorations et armes de sièges.
Plutôt que de faire un rang-doublon, voyez avec Zepo/Kaya pour mettre à jour la liste de Lead 3W, comme on l'avait fait à l'époque avec totoOoOoOo. C'est pas parce qu'on en rajoute quelques uns qui sont prédisposés pour, que ça va être la fin du monde  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Aucun problème de rajouter des gens dans le rank lead 3W. Le but est d'en avoir le minimum pour diminuer le risque de hack de compte amenant au vidage de notre caisse, mais d'en avoir le maximum pour gérer les améliorations & compagnie.
On voit en début de semaine pour voir qui peut/veut faire ça ?
Là comme ça, j'aurais tendance à mettre Koops et silence de mémoire. Y en a d'autres ?

----------


## Koops

Ptit Gras si ce n'est pas déja le cas  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Je ne suis pas vraiment présent depuis 1 semaine et pour les deux prochaines.

----------


## Charmide

Ça m'intéresse en tant que personne responsable souvent connecté à des heures damnées de tous où on regrette de pas avoir de gens avec le rang, que ce soit la nuit ou en aprem'. 

Un peu comme Dmonyak qui ferait un bon candidat mais que j'ai pas beaucoup vu ces temps-ci.

----------


## Ptit gras

Moi je vote non pour Charmide. Il va vous vider la caisse en golems à 3h du mat'  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

:Emo:

----------


## Phazon

Si je peux me permettre de donner quelques noms : Koops, Charmide, Dmonyak, Ptit Gras. 

Wait, vous les avez déjà donné.

----------


## silence

> Je ne suis pas vraiment présent depuis 1 semaine et pour les deux prochaines.


Comme Ptit Gras j'ai eu une baisse de régime qui risque de durer encore une semaine ou deux. 
Mais c'est une très bonne initiative que de donner quelques droits à des personnes souvent présentes et aux horaires atypiques pour couvrir le maximum de plages.
A penser par contre que si l'on donne le droit de dépenser un buff - ce qui va avec le droit de claim puisque sinon l'intérêt est limité - il vaut mieux aussi donner la possibilité de les lancer en recherche pour ne pas vider les buffs disponibles sans préparer la suite. Ca m'était arrivé le soir ou Zepo m'a passé lead à la volée - on a claim garni, activé nos buffs monstrueux et rien pu lancer pour le lendemain. Au final on se trouve à hésiter de claim si on n'active pas les buffs ou a le faire mais pour un nombre de joueurs réduit et en déplumant un peu les canards du prime time.

----------


## Vaaahn

Là faut regarder dans les conditions du rang Lead 3W. Perso je ne l'ai utilisé que pour claim des forts/tours donc bon ...
Je ne m'était pas assez penché sur les améliorations (honte à moi ...) et j'ai jamais voulu taper dans les caisses tant que j'avais des sous pour mes trébuchets (oui j'achète mes trébuchets moi mossieur ... vu que je n'en ai jamais looté eu puzzle  ::cry::  ) et faire des sièges de lac bleu  ::trollface::  :lebonvieuxtemps:

----------


## EagleSilvers

Sur l'utilisation des *catapultes* et *trébuchets* en défense de tour : importance de la contre-batterie

Ces armes nécessitent *deux servants* pour pouvoir révéler leur plein potentiel, voire un quelconque potentiel, car il faut bien comprendre que le tireur d'une catapulte est *aveugle* : sans indication il lui faut compter sur la chance pour régler son tir. Bien que les épées sur la minimap peuvent donner au tireur une vague indication sur une direction de tir, elles ne lui permettent en aucun cas de se concentrer sur la vraie menace : *les catapultes ennemies*. Il faut donc *un tireur et un observateur* capable de donner les corrections de tir.

En effet il ne faut pas se leurrer ; bien que les chariots soient très efficaces contre le bus ennemi, à la fin du siège ce qui va décider du sort de la tour c'est uniquement l'état (ou plutôt la présence) des béliers et catapultes ennemis par rapport à la porte attaquée.

*Contre les béliers :*
Prévenir le tireur de leur présence, il suffira alors de tirer sur la porte.
En passant un petit hs : si vous êtes en défense et que des béliers sont posés (voire montés) visez les en priorité. En défense il est inutile d'attaquer le reste du bus ennemi, ce n'est pas eux qui vont faire tomber la porte. Les béliers peuvent sembler long à faire tomber, mais si tout le monde s'y met il n'est pas rares qu'ils soient endommagés plus vite que ne l'est la porte (et au final c'est tout ce qui compte).

*Contre les catapultes :*
Lorsqu'elles sont placées à portée des défenseurs (oui, ça arrive encore) il faut réagir de la même manière que contre les béliers (cf. hs).
Dans le cas général où elles sont hors de portée : toutes les catapultes de la tour doivent leur tirer dessus. Encore une fois le but est le même, les détruire avant qu'elles ne détruisent la porte/le mur.
C'est ici que la présence d'un observateur est primordiale pour pouvoir ajuster les tir et les toucher à tous les coups.


Actuellement il n'y a personne pour jouer ce rôle lors de la défense d'une tour : tout repose donc uniquement sur la réussite ou l'échec de la destruction des ennemis par le bus. Mais j'ai confiance en la capacité du serveur à apprendre (à titre d'exemple tout le monde semble avoir compris qu'il ne faut pas prendre de ravitaillement dans les forts, ce qui n'était pas le cas il y a plusieurs semaines). En attendant que cela devienne naturel, j'encourage les canards à aider les utilisateurs de catapulte lors des défenses.

(*Résumé-du-pavé* : Lors d'une défense, l'important est de détruire les armes ennemies plus vite qu'elles ne détruisent la porte. Pour ce faire il faut aider les catapultes alliées à ajuster leurs tirs.)

----------

